# is this sls?



## darkspot716 (Sep 4, 2008)

So I found two fully (mostly) developed forget in my bahia grande tank. One yesterday and one today. The first one stayed in his leads day yesterday moving about 3 inches throughout the course of the day. Today hes on a new leaf so it seems hes in good health. 
The one I found today is chilling on the leaf but his face is down on the leaf and his front legs dont seem to be supporting his front side. I believe this is his first day oow so does it take a day for his legs to strengthen or is thus a case of the dreaded sls.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

He looks unhealthy to me. Something is wrong with him. His legs should all be functional ...maybe someone else can chime in but he may need to be culled. Good luck!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

He could just be exhausted and struggling his first time up out of that brom pool. Yes, he doesn't look right now, but that could still be explained through exhaustion. The photo isn't that great, but the front legs don't look that skinny. Spindly Leg Syndrome can show itself through tiny, skinny front legs, completely missing front leg(s), or it can be very minor, where the legs appear more or less ok, but are useless.
Just watch for a while. It's all you can do.

Do you have reason to expect spindly leg? Have you been using Repashy Calcium Plus, or another proper supplement schedule which includes a usable form of vitamin A, at every feeding? I mean for the adults. Obviously you have not supplemented junior yet.


----------



## darkspot716 (Sep 4, 2008)

i have been feeding with cal+. my buddy suggested sls. now sadly he froglet doesnt have any use of his front legs and just pretty much lays he tried catching some food and it was pretty sad. so i think im gonna haft euthanize him today. ive never done it and it is sad but i look forward to the learning experience


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

sorry to hear that. 
it sounds like you have been doing everything correct, just make sure your vitamins don't get old and are stored properly.


----------



## darkspot716 (Sep 4, 2008)

so sadly there is only one froglet he seems to have a weak front right leg but hops around pretty good and eats from the abundance of springtails easily so i think hes gonna make it


----------

